# Amplificador de radio FM no entrega la potencia que debería



## silviomax (Abr 12, 2013)

hola gente. compre una potencia casera hace muy poco pero no tira los 150w  que deberia, tira mucho menos...  hay una forma de elevar un poco la potencia.  yo calculo que me esta saliendo solamente 20w y como les dije es de 150  asi que imaginence.   esta potencia es casera, si ustedes me dicen que esto se puede mejorar yo trato de copiar el circuito y me dicen que tengo que tocar. desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## tiago (Abr 12, 2013)

@silviomax Para que se pueda examinar el aparato, debes subir fotos, diagrama y a ser posible, las caracteristicas electricas.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 12, 2013)

Buenos días silviomax

Esa Potencia a la que haces referencia ¿Es un Transmisor o solo una etapa de Potencia?

Otra cosa, ¿Cómo has medido la potencia de salid apara saber que a 20W?

Sal U2


----------



## silviomax (Abr 13, 2013)

es solo potencia,tengo un transmisor aparte.
y calculo que tira unos 20w por que ( explico mejor)  tengo un transmisor de 15 w y esta potencia de 150, calculo que aproximadamente tira 20w por los km de mas que tengo de alcance cuando la conecto. cuando solo uso el transmisor la señal llega a unos 10 km aprox y cuando le conecto la potencia llega a 12 km. puede ser que no sea 20 w lo que tira pero es aproximado y es solo para darle un ejemplo que la potencia no anda bien.  gracias por ayudarme


----------



## miguelus (Abr 13, 2013)

Buenos días silviomax

Como te comenta Tiago, en el Post #3, deberías publicar alguna foto o el diagrama de ese amplificador, y añadir información adicional como Transistores que utiliza, tensión de alimentación etc.
Si, como dices, con 15Watios alcanzas 12 KM con 150Watios Tendrías que tener un alcance de ~38Km.

Sal U2


----------



## silviomax (Abr 13, 2013)

aca les dejo un a foto  del circuito


----------



## tiago (Abr 13, 2013)

silviomax dijo:


> aca les dejo un a foto  del circuito
> 
> 
> 
> aca les dejo una foto del circuito.



Así no se puede hacer mucho. Lo suyo, sería en primer lugar, medir la tensión que llega a los circuitos y ver si es la correcta, medir consumo, despues, medir potencia en la etapa excitadora y a la salida del amplificador, así como las reflejadas que tienes. Si te guias solo por el alcance, puede que tengas mal la antena, el cable o vete a saber.
De esta forma ya se te podria ayudar en base a algo, porque si no, no vamos a llegar mas que a conjeturas y supuestos.

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 13, 2013)

Hola silviomax,como dice el colega Tiago,necesitamos algun dato mas para ayudarte,por ej que tr de salida usa ,Voltage de alimentacion etc.

Aparentemente dada la configuracion ,parece un equipo de 150w,Se parece mucho a los engendros que se suelen fabricar en nuestro pais,pero sin esos datos ,es muy dificil determinar de que se trata y si esta trabajando correctamente,la unica forma de determinar la potencia de salida de un equipo,es midiendola con instrumental adecuado ,watimetro ,carga fantasma para vhf,analizador de espectro etc.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 13, 2013)

me parece que no se tuvo mucho en cuenta la corriente que consumiría... me refiero a dos capacitores chiquitos... y al relé chiquito ese... ni hablar de que le falta sección a los cables... otro detalle es que según veo no hay posibilidad de ajuste en la salida del amplificador... comentanos al menos que transistor es.


----------



## homebrew (Abr 13, 2013)

Por dios no quiero vivir cerca de la antena donde esta esa potencia funcionando , el que la fabrico no conoce a san blindaje de asis.
Me imagino con un analizador de espectro las cosas que se ven en la banda y fuera de ella.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 14, 2013)

homebrew dijo:


> Por dios no quiero vivir cerca de la antena donde esta esa potencia funcionando , el que la fabrico no conoce a san blindaje de asis.
> Me imagino con un analizador de espectro las cosas que se ven en la banda y fuera de ella.



Muy bueno Paolo Muy Bueno!!!

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 14, 2013)

Podría ser al revés..... colocar condensadores chiquititos a la entrada, y en la salida poner unos condensadores variables tales como los que aparecen en la foto....

Me hacen falta en este momento un par de esos para mi power de 20W con 2N6084 jajajajajajjajajajajaja


----------



## silviomax (Abr 15, 2013)

les agradezco mucho por sus respuestas!! la verdad es que no conozco mucho del tema y no puedo brindarles muchos datos mas, yo pensé que por ahí era algo mas sencillo y que si habia que cambiar algo lo podría hacer yo por que me gusta esto de la electrónica, pero viendo sus respuestas veo que hay que tener bastantes conocimientos. 
voy a consultar con un profesional y después les diré cual era el problema.
muchisimas gracias!!!!  saludos.           silvio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 15, 2013)

Saludos Silviomax la foto del amplificador me parece  se tratar de uno transistor mos-fet tipo MRF151 del Motorola o BLF177 del Phillips , meça con um wattimetro mas una carga fictia de 50R la excitacion del paso final, esta  debe tener unos 5 a 8 Wattios maximos p/ una  correta excitacion del paso final , caso positivo resta chequear el alimentacion de debe estar cerca de unos 45 Voltios hasta 50 Voltios maximos ! , caso la alimentacion es correcta resta canbiar el transistor por un nuevo e realinhar los trimers de entrada p/ maximo consumo de corriente y potencia de salida de RF y realinhar los trimers de salida p/ lo maximo RF de salida en el wattimetro con una carga fictia de 50R por 200Wattios de dissipacion .
Buena suerte con tu mantenimento.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 15, 2013)

La RF muchas veces es caprichosa, hay que saberle sus mañas y sus virtudes.... y en este tipo de circuitos se requiere de metodos, técnicas de armado... y muuuuuuuucho conocimientos y estar seguro de qué estamos haciendo, sobre todo en amp's como el que tienes en tus manos. Quizá te podamos ayudar para que, con piezas que tengas en esa potencia, rediseñes tu aparatejo y lo hagas andar, paso a paso... yo no hace mucho que empece con amplis de RF, pero creame qye desde un cachibache que me regalaron logré armarme una potencia de 20W 100% funcional y que esta camino a ser reformada para sacarle 40-50W. 

Yo con gusto aportare mis conocimientos, y espero que varios compañeros me acompañen con la disposicion que caracteriza este foro.

PD: ese transistor no creo que sea un BLF177 o un mosfet, no le veo ningun bias por ahí......


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 16, 2013)

puede ser un mrf150... pero bue... volvemos a las adivinanzas jeje


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Abr 22, 2013)

cuidado con darle 15W de entrada ! yo arrancaria con 5W


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 25, 2013)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> La RF muchas veces es caprichosa, hay que saberle sus mañas y sus virtudes.... y en este tipo de circuitos se requiere de metodos, técnicas de armado... y muuuuuuuucho conocimientos y estar seguro de qué estamos haciendo, sobre todo en amp's como el que tienes en tus manos. Quizá te podamos ayudar para que, con piezas que tengas en esa potencia, rediseñes tu aparatejo y lo hagas andar, paso a paso... yo no hace mucho que empece con amplis de RF, pero creame qye desde un cachibache que me regalaron logré armarme una potencia de 20W 100% funcional y que esta camino a ser reformada para sacarle 40-50W.
> 
> Yo con gusto aportare mis conocimientos, y espero que varios compañeros me acompañen con la disposicion que caracteriza este foro.
> 
> PD: ese transistor no creo que sea un BLF177 o un mosfet, no le veo ningun bias por ahí......


Los transistores Mosfet funcionan perfectamente sin polarizacion alguna (0 voltios) solo que apresentan un gain mas bajo . yo prefiro trabalhar con polarizacion zero ( classe C) porque el transistor final se calienta menos y quando quitamos la excitacion de RF el paso final se desliga conpletamente y no consome corriente alguna instantaneamente . 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Abr 25, 2013)

Muchachos si se fijan bien si hay un bias que viene controlado del la placa de las protecciones.
Quisas esta mal ajustado o al termisor anda mal no se habria que verlo para saber que sucede espero que lo puedan resolver. 
Exitos.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 26, 2013)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> Muchachos si se fijan bien si hay un bias que viene controlado del la placa de las protecciones.
> Quisas esta mal ajustado o al termisor anda mal no se habria que verlo para saber que sucede espero que lo puedan resolver.
> Exitos.



Hola...disculpa pero yo veo una VK200 a masa de la Base o Gate del transistor por lo que dudo que tenga ningún tipo de Bias.
Para mí es con buena suerte un MF245 o MRF317.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2013)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...disculpa pero yo veo una VK200 a masa de la Base o Gate del transistor por lo que dudo que tenga ningún tipo de Bias.
> Para mí es con buena suerte un MF245 o MRF317.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.


Desafortunadamiente el MRF245 y MRF317 con certeza no es porque estes  Tienem 6 patitas : donde una es la base , la otra es lo coletor y las 4 restantes son los emissores. Yo estoi seguro se tratar de uno BLF177 o MRF151 .
Los transistores MOS-FET trabalhan sin problema alguno con polarizacion zero en su gate (classe C ). Quisas sea un MRF173 o MRF174 caso la alimentacion sea de unos 28 Voltios pero neste caso la maxima potencia de salida será de unos 125 Watios.

Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 27, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Desafortunadamiente el MRF245 y MRF317 con certeza no es porque estes  Tienem 6 patitas : donde una es la base , la otra es lo coletor y las 4 restantes son los emissores. Yo estoi seguro se tratar de uno BLF177 o MRF151 .
> Los transistores MOS-FET trabalhan sin problema alguno con polarizacion zero en su gate (classe C ). Quisas sea un MRF173 o MRF174 caso la alimentacion sea de unos 28 Voltios pero neste caso la maxima potencia de salida será de unos 125 Watios.
> 
> Att.
> ...



  Prestando atención efectivamente tiene solo cuatro conexiones así que no pueden ser. 
Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 27, 2013)

no sería más fácil que nos comente que dice en el encapsulado?


----------



## jesus segurola (Abr 27, 2013)

si  pasara la numeracion del encapsulado seria mas facil es osi a tener cuidado con los que lo meves en la entrada


----------



## homebrew (May 1, 2013)

Me temo que el transistor no sea uno de rf para VHF, sino uno para HF ( 1.8 a 30 Mhz Onda Corta ) lo digo por el tipo de encapsulado, en estos ultimos los dos orificios para los tornillos van en cruz respecto a Base / Colector y en los de Vhf/Uhf como el MRF317 y otros van rectos separando B/C y con cuatro terminales para Emisor no 2 como en este caso.
Creo que metieron un Tr cualquiera de rf pero para hf y no lo dudo, dado el nivel del armado supongo que ese pequeño detalle se le paso por alto al novato diseñador.


----------



## elgriego (May 1, 2013)

homebrew dijo:


> Me temo que el transistor no sea uno de rf para VHF, sino uno para HF ( 1.8 a 30 Mhz Onda Corta ) lo digo por el tipo de encapsulado, en estos ultimos los dos orificios para los tornillos van en cruz respecto a Base / Colector y en los de Vhf/Uhf como el MRF317 y otros van rectos separando B/C y con cuatro terminales para Emisor no 2 como en este caso.
> Creo que metieron un Tr cualquiera de rf pero para hf y no lo dudo, dado el nivel del armado supongo que ese pequeño detalle se le paso por alto al novato diseñador.



Todo es posible estimado colega homebrew,pero como dijo el colega DJ_Glenn ,Quien mejor que silviomax para decirnos de que tr se trata,Pami es un Mrf 150,o similar,pero no alcanzo a ver las aletas de los tornillos,una por la sombra y la otra me la tapa un cable,se me ocurre, que no puede ser tan hijo de su madre el que armo el equipo, mas alla de cuestiones constructivas Para meter un Mrf 454 o similar.

Saludos El Griego.

Pd quizas es un transistor de Hf pero triplica a la salida


----------



## homebrew (May 1, 2013)

hola amigo elgriego "ja no se puede ser tan hijo de su madre dices" mira que por la plata muchos venden hasta la madre, en este mundo hay para todo mi amigo.
Bien para matar la duda tendria el colega que informar que bicho es ese para poder saber si es un transistor o un fet y lo mas importante cual.

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 5, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Pd quizas es un transistor de Hf pero triplica a la salida



un bonito generador de armónicas jaaj


----------



## ac128 (May 5, 2013)

si es un mrf 150 ,el primer problema es la bobina de colector al positivo ahi lleva una "u " de alambre de 2mm de diámetro por 2,5 de longitud y no un choque como tiene la foto,y ver la red de adaptación de salida. Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 5, 2013)

... no creo que vaya una bobina en forma de U en ese lugar... entre +v y el colector debe llevar un choque, aunque dudo que un vk200 o similiar sirva para la corriente que consumiría el transistor. Creo que la bobina en que mecionas (en forma de U) está bien donde está. Lo que le sigue hacia la salida ya no sabría decir si está bien o no...


----------



## tiago (May 6, 2013)

ac128 dijo:


> si es un mrf 150 ,el primer problema es la bobina de colector al positivo ahi lleva una "u " de alambre de 2mm de diámetro por 2,5 de longitud y no un choque como tiene la foto,y ver la red de adaptación de salida. Saludos



Ese VK200 se supone que está de (-) a la Base del TR, el Emisor son las soldaduras a masa, y la bobina en forma de "U" vä del Colector hacia la salida. La otra bobina de mas espiras es la que recibe la corriente de (+)

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 6, 2013)

los condensadores que estan a la salida son de piléster?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 6, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> los condensadores que estan a la salida son de piléster?


No son caro DJ_Glenn se trata de capacitores tipo mica-plateada y lo metalico plano que esta ligado a bobina de formato "U" que esta ligado ao colector o dreno es un tipo mica-blindada , es un tipo mui bueno para potencias de RF por tener baixas perdidas y inductancias parasitas .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 6, 2013)

daniel, ese de mica-blindada lo tengo bastante visto. Los otros la verdad que nunca los trabajé y por eso mi duda... por eso preguntaba... ya que no deberían ser de más de algunas decenas de pf y asumía que los de poliéster estan lejos de estos valores... de cualquier manera, no me gusta que sean fijos.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (May 9, 2013)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...disculpa pero yo veo una VK200 a masa de la Base o Gate del transistor por lo que dudo que tenga ningún tipo de Bias.
> Para mí es con buena suerte un MF245 o MRF317.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



Tenes razón así es la electrónica nada es lo que parece. jeje estaría buenísimo saber realmente que transistor tiene pero...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 14, 2013)

respecto a lo que dije del choke por el que ingresa la alimentación... bueno, me llegó un equipo con un mrf151g que tiene uno así, por lo que si hay más de una persona que lo hace, debe tener sentido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 14, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> respecto a lo que dije del choke por el que ingresa la alimentación... bueno, me llegó un equipo con un mrf151g que tiene uno así, por lo que si hay más de una persona que lo hace, debe tener sentido.



Los transistores MOS-FET pueden trabalhar con polarizaciõn de gate a zero volt ( class C ) sin penã algun , solo que su ganancia sera mas baja que quando polarizado con alguna tensiõn positiva en el gate.  Quando se desea controlar la potencia de salida de uno amplificador a MOS-FET sin se alterar la potencia de excitaciõn o la tenciõn del dreno es mui sinples, con controle  de la tensiõn de gate entre unos -10 voltios hasta lo maximo +4 voltios iremos tener una  salida de potencia de RF de 0 wattios hasta lo maximo que lo transistor puede fornecer  linearmiente com lo canbio de tensiõn de control (bias).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Ago 5, 2013)

alguien sabe cuanta potencia puede entregar un mrf150 con el gate a masa en la banda de FM? y cuanta potencia de entrada se le puede entregar sin llegar a los limites. Les pregunto por que el otro día sacrifique uno !!!! jejejjejejeeje 
Hoy me río pero ayer me lamente. me pase con el gate.


----------



## tiago (Ago 5, 2013)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> alguien sabe cuanta potencia puede entregar un mrf150 con el gate a masa en la banda de FM? y cuanta potencia de entrada se le puede entregar sin llegar a los limites. Les pregunto por que el otro día sacrifique uno !!!! jejejjejejeeje
> Hoy me río pero ayer me lamente. me pase con el gate.



¿Por qué no publicas el esquema del amplificador? 
En cuanto a la potencia de entrada y salida máximas, lo puedes consultar en el PDF del transistor, si es eso lo que quieres saber.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 5, 2013)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> alguien sabe cuanta potencia puede entregar un mrf150 con el gate a masa en la banda de FM? y cuanta potencia de entrada se le puede entregar sin llegar a los limites. Les pregunto por que el otro día sacrifique uno !!!! jejejjejejeeje
> Hoy me río pero ayer me lamente. me pase con el gate.



Hola Nicolasperiolo , es mui probable que usteds desafortunadamiente tenga excedido el VGS del MosFet  a punto de cerriar su canal Dreno y Source , como la fuente de alimentacion no deve tener limitaciõn de corriente el caro transistor fue sacrificado. Yo personalmiente gusto de trabalhar con el  VGS a zero voltios porque el transistor trabalha con menos ganancia y menos nervioso o sea menos propenso a queimarse y quando quitamos la excitaciõn imediatamiente el desliga y no mas consome corriente ni se calienta. Para se excitar uno MRF150 a plena potencia no necessitas mas de que 8 Wattios si la Red de  casamiento de entrada anda bien. haora yo prefiro el MRF151 o el BLF177 a el MRF150 por sener transistores mas modernos con mas ganancia.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Ago 6, 2013)

Muchas gracias daniel. Lo voy a utilizar de esta manera. Después les comento como me fue, y subo el  esquema. espero que a alguien mas le sirva. Gracias nuevamente


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Ago 11, 2013)

Bueno acá volví con resultados satisfactorios. acá esta el diagrama

http://senderbau.egyptportal.ch/blf177endstufe.htm

El mayor problema lo tuve con la entrada de echo la modifique por completo. quedo de la siguiente manera: en la entrada va una bobina de 2 vueltas y 6mm de diametro interno con una longitud de 10mm a masa (ajustar hasta tener la mejor relacion de estacionarias). Luego va un trimer de 180pf y de ahí sale un alambre de  20mm hasta el gate y otro trimmer de va desde la salida del primer trimmer a masa tambien de 180pf. Depues subo fotos. 

A la salida también le hice una modificación le agreguen  un trimmer antes de los capacitores de desacople a masa ronda los 80 picos. Con esto puede ajustar el lineal a una salida de 50 ohms. 

el gate esta un poco mas de 1V. 
Espero que les sirva.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2013)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> Bueno acá volví con resultados satisfactorios. acá esta el diagrama
> 
> http://senderbau.egyptportal.ch/blf177endstufe.htm
> 
> ...


Hola caro Nicolasperiolo yo ja armei ese mismo circuito pero sin polarizaciõn del gate. El resistor "R4"de 1,5kohms fue canbiado por dos resistores de 33ohms en paralelo (perfazendo 15 ohms ) entre el Gate y tierra. Con 8Wattios de excitaciõn yo logrei sacar 150Wattios en la salida sin modificar en nada el circuito original, el capacitor C8 de 47 pF puede sener ayustado hasta unos 150pF para mejor rendimento pero iso requer experimentaciõn.
Yo gustaria que usteds subisse las modificaciones hechas en tu amplificador si no for mucha molestia.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Ago 20, 2013)

Esta semana subo las fotos estoy en busca de una cámara y también una foto del  circuito final.
Éxitos.


----------



## macross1985 (Mar 6, 2014)

Colega nicolasperiolo, nos alegró a todos en el foro (los q*UE* comentaron y los q*UE* solo leímos) que hayas solucionado el problema de ajuste de impedancias que tenias en el amplificador . Conozco esos equipos de memoria, conozco via internet al que los fabrica. Andan bien, mas allá de su construccion simple y sencilla. Al circuito original que entrega el fabricante yo le mejoraria como hiciste vos, las bobinas, usaría mejor alambre (de mas diámetro) y agregaría un par de etapas mas al filtro de salida o mejor aún, y aqui dejo abierta esta sugerencia a debate, Un Filtro STUB. Qué opinan del stub?
Espero que hayas podido conseguir camara digital o al menos un celular con camara en estos 6 meses y que pronto subas fotos de cómo quedó finalmente el circuito.
Saludos!

Daniel Quintero


----------



## elgriego (Mar 6, 2014)

Buen Dia colega macross1985,Con respecto al Stub,cerrado ,sirve ,para la frecuencia a la que fue cortado,Que como ya sabemos ,la mayoria de los fabricantes de Tx, lo calculan para el 2 Armonico,nada impediria cortar ,stubs ,para 2,3,4 etc armonica,pero es mas economico y practico un filtro LC. Sino precisariamos una caja aparte para meter los coaxiles stub


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola a todos, lo stub hecho con cable coaxial enpleya la caracteristica intrinseca que un cable o linea de transmissión quando tiene un de los extremos curto-circuitado ese reflete en lo otro extremo un abierto (alta inpedancia) , pero eso solo ocorre en multiplos de 1/4 de onda de la frequenzia o qual el fue cortado, en la segunda harmonica desa frequenzia ese trecho de cable haora tiene 1/2 onda y lo curto circuito es refletido en lo otro extremo ( baja inpedanacia)tranpando la segunda harmonica de la frequenzia fundamental.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola...coincido con Daniel Lopes aunque es extensible a todas las armónica pares no solo a la segunda donde se repite dicho fenómeno(nodo de tensión y corriente pasando por 0 ).
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## macross1985 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hace algun tiempo reparé un transmisor de FM en 90.9Mhz. cuya marca comercial es "El Arca de Noe", estos equipos fueron fabricados en grandes cantidades desde fines de los 80 hasta hace unos 6 años. tambien se los encontraba con la marca "Solvegj". Su construccion es realmente impecable, fuentes sobredimensionadas en amperaje y muy estables en tension. placas con diseños de excelencia y componentes de buena calidad. Estos equipos eran provistos por Menoyo comunicaciones a la red mas grande de emisoras cristianas pertenecientes a la iglesia evangelica en Argentina y sud America (en Argentina mas de 150 estaciones en diferentes ciudades).
conectando un osciloscopio eran la perfeccion absoluta, frecuencia fundamental perfectamente ajustada en ancho de banda y supresion muy fuerte de armónicas. Además el PLL muy estable (si estaba bien ajustado).
El amplificador final entregaba 180W y estaba construido por dos placas (amplificadores) cuyo transistor amplificador era MRF317. Estas placas alimentadas con 28V entregaban entre 85W y 100W, se sumaban mediante dos tramos de rg11 cortados a 1/4 de onda c/u (como en los dipolos pero a la inversa, no dividiendo, sinó sumando), el extremo de cada coaxil de soldaba a una plaqueta que no era ni mas ni menos q un filtro LC de 3 etapas (separadas por trozos de hojalata) Las bobinas hechas en alambre de 1.5mm y los capacitores Mica-Plata. En el mismo punto de union de estos trozos de RG11 estaba soldado en paralelo el famoso STUB hecho con RG213. Todo esto en el gabinete de amplificador de 180W.
En el excitador de 25W, la salida tenia conectado un STUB (construido con rg58) en el punto de soldadura del conector de salida de RF (SO-239).
Todo esto lo comento porque dichos equipos realmente estaban bien filtrados y muy rara vez generaban armónicos que "molestaran" a otras emisoras.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola Colega macross1985,Mi experiencia con los tx, El arca de Noe, No es de las mejores,Qizas se deba a los modelos que ,me tocaron reparar!!!. Esos equipos ,para la epoca en que fueron fabricados ,utilizaban ,tecnologia ya obsoleta, Generaban ,la fundamental,en sucesivas etapas,que si bien eran ,sintetizadas,utilizaban el recurso de multiplicacion de frecuencia,con los problemas que esto acarrea,Ni olvidar ,el foco incandescente ,colocado en la fuente de alimentacion ,a manera de proteccion!!!!Equipos bien hechos y nacionales de esa epoca, Eran lo IA Electronica,Y Los Adema.Que desde el vamos eran homologados,y cumplian ampliamente con la reglamentacion ,en cuanto a supresion de armonicas ,y otros parametros ,determinados en los parametros de radiodifusion.

Saludos.


----------



## macross1985 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola elGriego, es verdad lo de la lampara incandescente en la fuente del lineal, jajaja no lo recordaba. Se ponía en serie con el trafo para bajar la tension si había ROE. Eso era muy pre-histórico es cierto.
Con respecto al sistema usado para generar la frecuencia, es como  vos decís, un sistema muy antiguo que iba multiplicando la frecuencia para llegar a la deseada, ese sistema aparecía en revistas españolas de electrónica de los 70's.
Pero sigo sosteniendo que venían muy bien ajustados, ya que conectando un osciloscopio se podía apreciar la supresión de los armónicos muy buena.
Hace un par de años volví a toparme con un Arca de Noe y me encontré con un sintetizador motorola mc145152 muy similar al de Mafer o M31, no se si es que los ultimos Arca de Noe salieron con este PLL o que a este puntualmente alguien (tal vez cansado de pelear con un cambio de frecuencia) lo reformó.

Que bueno que alguien mas los recuerda a estos equipos!


----------



## macross1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

Mas que nada hice referencia a esos equipos porque teniana un filtro Stub en la etapa de 3W, otro en la de 25W y otro en la de 180W.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 10, 2014)

macross1985 dijo:


> Hace un par de años volví a toparme con un Arca de Noe y me encontré con un sintetizador motorola mc145152 muy similar al de Mafer o M31, no se si es que los ultimos Arca de Noe salieron con este PLL o que a este puntualmente alguien (tal vez cansado de pelear con un cambio de frecuencia) lo reformó.
> 
> Que bueno que alguien mas los recuerda a estos equipos!



Hola colega Si era una placa cuadrada,con un ,el mc 14,,, mc12017,cristal de 12,800  y un transistor exitador ,de 1w,Es probable .que halla sido obra mia jaja.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 10, 2014)

Convenhamos amigos pero un nonbre "Arca de Noe" no inspira confianza mas parece se tratar de un "made home" o "hecho en los fundos de casa" ,jajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Es una broma , nada contra equipos hechos caseros , pero desde que contruidos con minimo de qualidad para no molestar otros servicios de telecomunicaciones principalmente las comunicaciones aereas que estan proximas en frequenzia de la FM comercial.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 10, 2014)

Que Desconfiado Daniel!!!jajaja,Aqui les dejo unas fotos ,encontradas en la web,de dicho Equipo.En Algun lugar de la cuev...Digo de mi laboratorio,tengo algunos restos ,del excitador,y del lineal,si los encuentro subire fotos ,para su deleite.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 10, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Que Desconfiado Daniel!!!jajaja,Aqui les dejo unas fotos ,encontradas en la web,de dicho Equipo.En Algun lugar de la cuev...Digo de mi laboratorio,tengo algunos restos ,del excitador,y del lineal,si los encuentro subire fotos ,para su deleite.
> 
> Saludos.


Estimado Don ElGriego , aca en mi taller por vezes aparecen equipos ( transmissores) caseros para mantenimiento que soy obrigado a volver para su dono sin ao menos poner mis manos de tanto que son mal armados , en realidad verdadeiras trampas locas para fornir problemas a quien les toques, jajajajajajaja , y quando puder suba las fotos porque realmente son "Joias" para nosotros.
!Fuerte abrazo amigo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 10, 2014)

Pensandolo Bien y en retrospectiva,Y despues de todos los Engendros!!!Digo transmisores,que me toco y toca reparar,este equipo no estaba tan mal hecho,es Evidente que Cuando era un Joven Ingeniero,Mis espectativas en cuanto a equipos eran demasiado altasO Era Un Pendex Insufrible,al abrir el arcon de los recuerdos ,observe ,con detenimiento las placas y para la epoca en que se fabricaron,alla por 1987/88 Estaba bastante Bien HechoTenia Razon el colega Macross,Comparto con ud ,En el siguiente orden ,una de las placas del lineal,a las que un servidor ,le cambio los cables de entrada y salida,y lo uso, como lineal de 80w para un pueblo de la pcia de Bs As,Sigue otra toma,del lineal desde otro angulo,viene ahora la placa del Codificador,con tierra incluida jeje y le siguen por ultimo ,dos tomas de la placa del multiplicador de fcia ,Que como se observa ha sido canibalizado(por lo menos en, a lo que tr! se refiere),que entregaba 4w a la siguiente etapa,No encontre el pll,por ningun lado,pero ya aparecera ,en algun momento,y me parece que cuando reuna a todo el grupo ,no estaria mal ,devolverle la vida,conectarle el analizador de espectro y ver que tan limpia es esa portadora.

Saludos y Que Lo Disfruten.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 11, 2014)

! Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras !, Haora si entiendo lo porque do nonbre !"Arca de Noe" esse equipo y esas tarjetas arriba  sobreviveran a el Diluvio , jajajajajajjajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras !, Haora si entiendo lo porque do nonbre !"Arca de Noe" esse equipo y esas tarjetas arriba  sobreviveran a el Diluvio , jajajajajajjajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajja.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


Estimado amigo Don ElGriego o que yo aclare arriba es solamente una broma , no entienda como una ridicularización o menosprezo de modo algun e si una descontración sadia, como ya aclarado una broma. 
En realidad me gusta en demasia fotos ( y mejor ainda quando en las manos) viejos equipos desguaçados , charrateados tanto es que "acumulo" tudo o que cae en mis manos por mas de tres decadas jajajajajajaj. Hasta haora deudo fotos que conproban o que aclaro aca , pero un dia deses yo las saco y subo aca , jajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 12, 2014)

Estimado amigo Daniel Lopes,No tenes que aclarar nada,te entendi perfectamente.

Yo tambien guardo todo lo que ingresa a mi taller,y lo ,viene para reparar y  no cubre mi cota de calidad de referencia.Lo modifico hasta que lo cumpla.

A mi Humilde entender,todos los que nos dedicamos a esta ciencia y arte, que es la Electronica,y principalmente los que hacemos Rf,somos grandes acumuladores de Materiales,no importa si el equipo o los componentes que atesoramos, tienen 2 Dias o 80 años!!!Para nosotros siempre van a servir para algo,Aunque algunos Desubicados Nos dicen cachivacheros,o cacharreros.


Pd tengo  Entre mis tesoros,en algun lugar Guardado!!!un Gonio Marino Marca Furuno,con recepcion de vlf , hf , Faros,brodcast,blu etc. En algun momento lo voy a poner en marcha.jeje

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 13, 2014)

cuantas cosas tendremos guardadas que "en algún momento pondremos en marcha"?

A propósito... esas placas que mostras en el post #57, yo las tengo vistas por ahí... en equipos con la inscripción "EL ARCA DE NOE"... el frente del equipo tenía fusibles con leds que indicaban su estado (creo que si se quemaban los fusibles se encendían los leds) y un lindo vúmetro con un lm3914 en modo punto. El codificador estéreo es una maravilla. El vco era otra pinturita más, que trabajaba entre 11 y 13,5 mhz, de modo que al final se multiplicaba por ocho para obtener la fundamental en la banda de 88 a 108 mhz. Los transistores que faltan, creo que son un 2n4427 y un mrf237 (que quedaba del lado de abajo). El sintetizador era bastante parecido al mejor estilo verónica. Sinceramente la calidad constructiva de este equipo es algo que al día de hoy me encanta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2014)

Eso solo "Dios" sape ,jajajaajajajjajajajajajjaja
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 13, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> cuantas cosas tendremos guardadas que "en algún momento pondremos en marcha"?
> 
> A propósito... esas placas que mostras en el post #57, yo las tengo vistas por ahí... en equipos con la inscripción "EL ARCA DE NOE"... el frente del equipo tenía fusibles con leds que indicaban su estado (creo que si se quemaban los fusibles se encendían los leds) y un lindo vúmetro con un lm3914 en modo punto. El codificador estéreo es una maravilla. El vco era otra pinturita más, que trabajaba entre 11 y 13,5 mhz, de modo que al final se multiplicaba por ocho para obtener la fundamental en la banda de 88 a 108 mhz. Los transistores que faltan, creo que son un 2n4427 y un mrf237 (que quedaba del lado de abajo). El sintetizador era bastante parecido al mejor estilo verónica. Sinceramente la calidad constructiva de este equipo es algo que al día de hoy me encanta.



Hola...Hace no mas de un año he atendido uno de  esos equipo que esta en funcionamiento todavía desde hace un pilón de años pero la marca no la sé...las placas alargadas con bobina con núcleos y capacitores de acoplamiento "cable telefónico arroscado" son parecidas también al equipo de LU6ETJ.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 13, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> cuantas cosas tendremos guardadas que "en algún momento pondremos en marcha"?
> 
> A propósito... esas placas que mostras en el post #57, yo las tengo vistas por ahí... en equipos con la inscripción "EL ARCA DE NOE"... el frente del equipo tenía fusibles con leds que indicaban su estado (creo que si se quemaban los fusibles se encendían los leds) y un lindo vúmetro con un lm3914 en modo punto. El codificador estéreo es una maravilla. El vco era otra pinturita más, que trabajaba entre 11 y 13,5 mhz, de modo que al final se multiplicaba por ocho para obtener la fundamental en la banda de 88 a 108 mhz. Los transistores que faltan, creo que son un 2n4427 y un mrf237 (que quedaba del lado de abajo). El sintetizador era bastante parecido al mejor estilo verónica. Sinceramente la calidad constructiva de este equipo es algo que al día de hoy me encanta.



Hola No las Viste ,Son restos de un arca de noe .

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2014)

Trabalhar con el VCO en una frequenzia bien mas baja sea 1/4 , 1/3 , 1/9 o 1/"N" es una tecnica donde es possible andar sin la necesidad de uso del prescaler ( dibisor por "N" hasta VHF) para sintetizar esa frequenzia y despues multiplicamos el hasta la frequenzia final deseada (VHF).
Lo desvio de frequenzia (FM) tanbien es multiplicado por "n" entonses tenemos que  desviar bien menos ( 75Khz/"N")  ese VCO para obtener los 75Khz de desvio final ( 100% de modulación FM).
Pero nin tudo es maravilhas es necesario filtrar mui bien la portadora a cada multiplicación para tenermos un espectro linpio sin espurios de submultiplos de la frequenzia inicial (F VCO) por meo de filtros de banda angosta tipo passa canal . 
Para un ayuste bien acurado es necesario tener en manos un Analizador de Espectro , equipo mui especifico de RF y desafortunadamente mui caro .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 14, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Trabalhar con el VCO en una frequenzia bien mas baja sea 1/4 , 1/3 , 1/9 o 1/"N" es una tecnica donde es possible andar sin la necesidad de uso del prescaler ( dibisor por "N" hasta VHF) para sintetizar esa frequenzia y despues multiplicamos el hasta la frequenzia final deseada (VHF).
> Lo desvio de frequenzia (FM) tanbien es multiplicado por "n" entonses tenemos que  desviar bien menos ( 75Khz/"N")  ese VCO para obtener los 75Khz de desvio final ( 100% de modulación FM).
> Pero nin tudo es maravilhas es necesario filtrar mui bien la portadora a cada multiplicación para tenermos un espectro linpio sin espurios de submultiplos de la frequenzia inicial (F VCO) por meo de filtros de banda angosta tipo passa canal .
> Para un ayuste bien acurado es necesario tener en manos un Analizador de Espectro , equipo mui especifico de RF y desafortunadamente mui caro .
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo....también es cierto que en esa época lo común era modular en mono y no era tan importante la modulación tan "ancha" de la actualidad que debe soportar el estéreo y el RDS.

Ric.


----------



## SuperLogico (Jul 24, 2014)

Cuantos recuerdos me trae este post, en los 90 tuve uno de estos desarmados (Noe) eran nuevos, y me acuerdo muy poco, pero recuerdo que el modelo este en cuestion, tenia una salida de 2,5W y un coaxil fino que se conectaba a una ficha y este entraba en una cajita anexada en la parte de atras del gabinete el cual tenia el amplificador (placa) que usaba un transistor 2SC2290 si no recuerdo mal. Lo de la fuente aparte no lo recuerdo, digo por la imagen que publicaron mas atras. Pero bueno este funcionaba y solo lo estabamos mirando.

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola caro SuperLogico , quanto a lo transistor 2SC2290 yo no creo que sea el una vez que ese transistor fue desahollado a andar en HF ( 30Mhz) , portanto no se si el anda a contento en 100Mhz .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 25, 2014)

SuperLogico dijo:


> Cuantos recuerdos me trae este post, en los 90 tuve uno de estos desarmados (Noe) eran nuevos, y me acuerdo muy poco, pero recuerdo que el modelo este en cuestion, tenia una salida de 2,5W y un coaxil fino que se conectaba a una ficha y este entraba en una cajita anexada en la parte de atras del gabinete el cual tenia el amplificador (placa) que usaba un transistor 2SC2290 si no recuerdo mal. Lo de la fuente aparte no lo recuerdo, digo por la imagen que publicaron mas atras. Pero bueno este funcionaba y solo lo estabamos mirando.
> 
> Saludos Cordiales.



Hola...La caja en cuestión es la de la foto y tenia el 2SC1946.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...La caja en cuestión es la de la foto y tenia el 2SC1946.
> 
> Ric.


Haora SI , lo 2SC1946 es un tipo mui enpleado en transmissores de VHF con 25 Wattios de salida.
Incluso hay radios monocanales( radio enlaces para telefonos ) que enpleyam el en lo paso final de 250Mhz.
Una pregunta : ? se no for mucha molestia es possible hacer una "engineria reversa" ( copia) dese paso final en FM ? (diagrama esquemactico mas datos de las bobinas enpleadas ) o buenas fotos esclusivas dese estagio ?
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## SuperLogico (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh estimados amigos cuanta nostalgia jeje, no soy el unico que recuerda estos transmisores. Ese debe ser el TR un 2SC1946, cierto que el 2SC2290 es de HF ahora recuerdo donde lo vi en un equipo BLU, nada que ver con el transmisor, alguien tiene mas fotos de estos equipos me gustaria que los publiquen. seria interesante conseguir ese circuito coincido con Daniel. Fuerte abrazo muchachos desde Argentina.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 25, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Haora SI , lo 2SC1946 es un tipo mui enpleado en transmissores de VHF con 25 Wattios de salida.
> Incluso hay radios monocanales( radio enlaces para telefonos ) que enpleyam el en lo paso final de 250Mhz.
> Una pregunta : ? se no for mucha molestia es possible hacer una "engineria reversa" ( copia) dese paso final en FM ? (diagrama esquemactico mas datos de las bobinas enpleadas ) o buenas fotos esclusivas dese estagio ?
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
> ...



Lamentablemente no dispongo del equipo....en su momento creo año 2008 o 2009 entro a servicio y como no tenia data técnica, saque el circuito y dichas fotos que no son de calidad dado la maquina fotográfica que en ese momento tenia.
Adjunto lo que en su momento releve de dicha etapa...lo que dice *D8Cu1mm6V* es una bobina de 8mm de diámetro interior, de cobre de 1mm de diámetro y 6 vueltas. Entraban aproximadamente 3W y salia 30W.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 28, 2014)

Un equipo igual a este pasó por mis  manos hace tiempo... una belleza


----------



## maricio (Ago 18, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Lamentablemente no dispongo del equipo....en su momento creo año 2008 o 2009 entro a servicio y como no tenia data técnica, saque el circuito y dichas fotos que no son de calidad dado la maquina fotográfica que en ese momento tenia.
> Adjunto lo que en su momento releve de dicha etapa...lo que dice *D8Cu1mm6V* es una bobina de 8mm de diámetro interior, de cobre de 1mm de diámetro y 6 vueltas. Entraban aproximadamente 3W y salia 30W.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.


hola ricbevi yo tengo un transmisor fm stereo igual marca solvegj creo que es de 25w el modelo es SE-25A y lo tengo guardado y en estos dias lo voy a poner en marcha luego subire una foto y estuve buscando info o dato sobre este transmisor y  no encontre nada y vi por aca que subieron una foto igual al tx mio


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 18, 2018)

OFF-TOPIC

Hola *maricio *como exprese anteriormente es un  equipo que eventualmente entro en servicio y por la falta de data técnica saque algunos circuitos y fotos, no recuerdo si debía cambiarlo de frecuencia o que problema tenia. 

Cualquier cosas avisa que problema tenes y vemos si podemos ayudarte pero deberás armar una consulta(pregunta) nueva para no colgarte de este tema que no corresponde 100% a ese equipo en particular. 

Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## maricio (Ago 20, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> OFF-TOPIC
> 
> Hola *maricio *como exprese anteriormente es un  equipo que eventualmente entro en servicio y por la falta de data técnica saque algunos circuitos y fotos, no recuerdo si debía cambiarlo de frecuencia o que problema tenia.
> 
> ...


hola ricbevi, aca subo una foto del tx de fm asi lo ves y me decis si era igual yo lo compre por internet y lo tuve guardado todavia no lo probe si  funciona lo pruebo en estos dias y comento y subire foto del interior

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 20, 2018



maricio dijo:


> hola ricbevi, aca subo una foto del tx de fm asi lo ves y me decis si era igual yo lo compre por internet y lo tuve guardado todavia no lo probe si  funciona lo pruebo en estos dias y comento y subire foto del interior


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 21, 2018)

Puede ser...no recuerdo el frente y no tengo documentado eso con fotos y fue hace mas de 10 años. Solo las placas y el interior.



Ric.


----------



## maricio (Ago 22, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Puede ser...no recuerdo el frente y no tengo documentado eso con fotos y fue hace mas de 10 años. Solo las placas y el interior.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 169980
> 
> Ric.


hola ricbevi, el pll seria la placa mas larga del lado derecho que tendria el cristal  y el codificador stereo cual seria  este tenia un display que marcaba la frecuencia en frente  es asi si lo recordas, voy a abrirlo a ver si tiene las 4 placas


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 22, 2018)

Así es la disposición.



No tenia indicación de la frecuencia en el frente digital, solo el vúmetro.

Ric.


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Ago 26, 2018)

Bueno, otro mas por aquí que dice: *Yo también los conoci años 90*. Cómo es la historia de estos TX alguien sabe? solvegj, arca de noe, se fabricaron para emisoras cristianas cómo menciono alguien mas arriba, pero cómo y donde? Existian procesadores de audio de la misma marca que dentro eran otra muy popular. Como si alguien te encarga un generico para ponerle la marca propia.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 27, 2018)

OFF-TOPIC

Con una buscada en cualquier buscador WEB te acercas bastante a contestar lo que preguntas. Dicha marca de productos pertenece/cía a el señor
Miguel R. Ghuezzi que es radioaficionado con la licencia LU6ETJ.

Los link para contactar con el lo tienes en sus propias paginas web. Aquí y aquí .

Yo solo se lo que he informado y que regenteaba un grupo de NEWS en Yahoo "Hamradio" en el cual participe cuando no existían aun los foros de este tipo y el servicio de Internet(al menos por aquí) recién se comenzaba a prestar(década del 90).

Ric.


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Ago 27, 2018)

Ricbevi gracias por la info, recuerdo hace unos años buscar info en la red sobre el arca y nada, solo este post del foro, pero lo que no sabia era que estaba relacionado con solvegj como comento el recordado y querido elgriego. Se agradece el dato.


----------



## crimson (Ago 27, 2018)

El amigo Miguel nos ha dejado ya hace un tiempo, una verdadera pérdida porque era una de esas personas con las que te podías quedar hablando días enteros del tema que quisieras. Pero de radiofrecuencia era un capo, un tipo que realmente sabía de lo que hablaba. Los hijos mantuvieron "Solvegj" un tiempo sólo para reparaciones, pero hoy en día su compañera Lucy mantiene el sitio web solamente. 
Saludos C


----------

